# Health news 12th January 2011



## Northerner (Jan 12, 2011)

*Painkillers increase stroke risk*
Commonly-used painkillers can increase the risk of a stroke if taken in large doses, research has revealed. And patients with a high risk of heart disease who use large amounts of ibuprofen were warned last night to stop and seek medical advice.

http://www.dailyexpress.co.uk/posts/view/222667/Painkillers-increase-stroke-risk/ 

*New GP cancer tests will save 5,000 lives a year, says Lansley*

An extra 5,000 lives a year will be saved within the next five years as GPs are given greater direct access to diagnostic tests for patients suffering from a range of cancers, Andrew Lansley will announce today. As part of a fightback on health after weeks of bad headlines, the health secretary will pledge to tackle late diagnosis, which has saddled Britain with some of the highest cancer rates in Europe.

http://www.guardian.co.uk/world/2011/jan/12/cancer-diagnosis-andrew-lansley

*Down's syndrome DNA blood test 'better screening offer'*
A DNA blood test for Down's syndrome could save nearly all pregnant women from invasive tests like amniocentesis, say experts. Invasive testing takes place in 3% to 5% of pregnant women in the UK - some 30,000 women - and increases the risk of miscarriage.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12160618

*Post-hospital stroke care 'needs to improve'*
Follow-up care given to stroke patients in England once they leave hospital is often lacking, regulators say. The Care Quality Commission reviewed the performance of all 151 primary care trusts, finding gaps in rehabilitation services such as physiotherapy.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/health-12164722


*Enterovirus infection could increase the risk for progression from islet autoimmunity to type 1 diabetes, a study suggests.*

http://www.nursingtimes.net/nursing...-infection-linked-to-diabetes/5023850.article


*NEW TREATMENT TO IMPROVE VISION LOSS FOR PEOPLE WITH DIABETES 	 *

Novartis Pharmaceuticals UK Ltd today announced that Lucentis(R) (ranibizumab) is being launched in the UK for the treatment of visual impairment due to diabetes, specifically diabetic macular oedema (DMO). This offers fresh hope for people with this serious and common complication of diabetes.

http://pr-usa.net/index.php?option=com_content&task=view&id=586334&Itemid=28


----------

